# اكرم اباك وامك لكى تطول ايامك



## مسعد خليل (24 مارس 2009)

*رأيت رجل كبير تجاوز السبعين من عمره يبكى

اقتربت له سائله ... ما بك يا ابى .... ما هذه الدموع ايوجد شىء يؤلمك ؟؟

فنظر لى لا ابنتى لا يوجد شىء يؤلمنى .... فجراحى لا تؤلم ...ولكنها تبكى

فسرحت للحظه فى جراحه التى تبكى ولا تؤلم

فسألته اتريد ان اساعدك فى شىء ..... نعم ابنتى اجلسى اريد ان احدثك ؟

فجلست .... تحدث يا ابى ؟

اذكريها ثانيا ... ماذا يا ابى ؟؟؟ تريد ان اذكر ماذا ثانيا ؟
كلمة ابى ... اريد ان اسمعها ابنتى .... ردديها كثيرا ارجوكى ؟
فقد حرمت منها كثيرا ....

فسألته اليس لك ابناء ؟

ياريت يا ابنتى كان ليس لى ...كنت سأصبح افضل من هذا

ولكن لى ابن ... ولكنه بعيد كل البعد عنى ... لا يذكرنى ... انشغل بملاهى العالم وابنائه وحياته ونسى ان له اب كبير يحتاج الى رعايه ... كل يوم اجلس منتظر ان اراه اتيا لى سائلا عنى ويمر الوقت ولا يأتى ... ولكنى كل يوم انتظره ... لعله يأتى



اتذكر ابنتى عندما كان صغير ... كنت اخشى عليه دائما ومن ابسط الأشياء



فعندما يبكى .... قلبى يعتصر ألما .... وان ضحك ارى الدنيا كلها تضحك وارى همومى قد محيت



وعندما يمرض ... اجلس بجواره ..حتى يشفى تماما .



اتعلمى ابنتى كنت مريضا فى الفتره الاخيره ولن اقوى على نزول الكنيسه او الذهاب الى الدكتور ... ذهب جارى ليبلغه بمرضى ففرحت وانتظرت ان يأتى ولكنه لم يأتى حتى اليوم



واليوم بعد شفائى .. ذهبت له لاراه ... اتعلمى ماذا فعل !!



تركنى انتظر ... واخبرتنى مديرة اعماله بانه ينشغل فى اجتماع
وجلست انتظر ... وانتظر ..... حتى خرج ...اتعلمى حينما رانى ماذا قال ؟؟



ما جاء بك الى هنا ؟



وقبل ان اجيب تركنى وتحدث الى موظفيه ... فخرجت وجأت الى هنا الى بيت ابى وابيكى يسوع ... ابكى ولكن ليس من المرض او الألم الجسدى ...ولكن ابكى من جراح قلبى



جراح لا تؤلم ... ولكنها تبكي


فنظرت له ....

لا تبكى يا ابى فانا ابنتك وكل من حولك هنا ابنائك ..ان احتجت شىء اخبرنا ستجدنا بجوارك
وتركته بعد ان نظر لى باسما ... وبعد ان تركته ... سمعته ينادينى قائلا
ابنتى ابنتى
فاجبته .... نعم يا ابى

فقال حسنا .... هذا ما اريده ... كلمة ابى

اشكرك

فتركته ... ولم اريد ان اتركه

وسرحت ........

ما هذا ايوجد ابناء بهذا الجحود والنكران ... لماذا يوجد هؤلاء ؟

وسرحت فى ابى وامى قائله

كيف يكون حالهم بعد سنوات .... وكيف اكون انا معهم ؟



دعوة الى كل ابن وابنة


الاب والام اغلى ما فى الحياه لا تتركوهم

وتذكروا قول يسوع .... اكرم اباك وامك لكى تطول ايامك على الارض

لو رايتم هذا الرجل ودموعه ... لبكيتم متألمين من حاله
وتذكروا ان ما تفعلوا بهم ... سيفعل بكم لاحقا
وما تزرعوا ..... سيأتى يوم الحصاد

فكيف يكون حصادكم ؟

اخواتي
اذكروا والدي في صلواتكم
عايزين معجزه
صلولنا كتير​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدااا

يستحق احلي تقييم

شكرا ليك مسعد خليل​*


----------



## لي شربل (24 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو مسعد ع ها الموضوع الحلو
الرب يملأ حياة كل والدينا  
فرحا من اجل حنانهم وحبهم الغير مشروط 
وكل السعادة يا اللي يعطونا اياها .
الرب يبارك البابا تبعك ويحقق له كل الخير
فلا يوجد اشيا تحت السما لا يعطيها الرب لأبناؤه .
الله معك ويباركك . *​


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا مسعد
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## مسعد خليل (24 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدااا
> 
> يستحق احلي تقييم
> 
> شكرا ليك مسعد خليل​*


*شكرااااااااااااااااااا مايكل لكلماتك الرائعة ومرورك الجميل الرب يباركك*


----------



## مسعد خليل (24 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو مسعد ع ها الموضوع الحلو
> الرب يملأ حياة كل والدينا
> فرحا من اجل حنانهم وحبهم الغير مشروط
> وكل السعادة يا اللي يعطونا اياها .
> ...


*شكراااااااااااااااا لى شربل الرب يبارك حياتك وشكرااااااااااااااااا مرورك الجميل اسعدنى *


----------



## مسعد خليل (24 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مسعد
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمت بود​


*شكراااااااااااااااا وليم تل مرورك الجميل اسعدنى 
*


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## مسعد خليل (28 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


>


*شكرااااااااااااااااااا كليمو  مرورك الجميل
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2011)

*رااااااااااااائعة
ربنا يباركم
*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا
للموضوع الجميل
الرب يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى موضوع راااااااائع جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

